# Configuration iChat et Google Talk pour Msn.



## bertol65 (13 Juillet 2008)

J'ai lu qqpart que je pouvais utiliser iChat pour chatter avec des gens sur Msn en passant par un compte Jabber. J'ai aussi lu que Google Talk utilisait Jabber. J'ai un compte Gmail donc je voudrais savoir si en configurant iChat par le biais de Google Talk je pourrais chatter avec des gens sur Msn ? Je n'ai pas encore envie de télécharger un client spécifique ( Psi par exemple ) si iChat peut le faire.
Merci.


----------



## CRISPEACE (13 Juillet 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> J'ai lu qqpart que je pouvais utiliser iChat pour chatter avec des gens sur Msn en passant par un compte Jabber. J'ai aussi lu que Google Talk utilisait Jabber. J'ai un compte Gmail donc je voudrais savoir si en configurant iChat par le biais de Google Talk je pourrais chatter avec des gens sur Msn ? Je n'ai pas encore envie de télécharger un client spécifique ( Psi par exemple ) si iChat peut le faire.
> Merci.



Bonjour,
Sur Google, j'ai trouvé ça... 
Mais une recherche sur les forums MacGé t'auraient permis de trouver ceci...


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2008)

un bon article qui explique comment configurer ichat et jabber http://www.mactouch.com/logiciels/o...si_et_utilisation_dans_ichat_3_article87.html

NB: ne prend pas un serveur mactouch jabber car en ce momentça ne marche pas, j'ai du créer un nouveau compte jabber pour que cela marche en ce qui me concerne. un compte pseudo@jabber.fr marche nikel


----------



## CRISPEACE (13 Juillet 2008)

Le lien psi donné sur le site ne fonctionne pas... Il faut aller là.


----------



## bertol65 (13 Juillet 2008)

J'ai déjà lu ces 2 articles, mais je ne veux pas créer de compte jabber ni installer Psi puisque normalement Google talk utilise le protocole Jabber. J'en ai assez de créer des comptes partout avec des mots de passe et installer des logiciels qu'il faut désinstaller après.
Ma question était : en configurant iChat avec un compte Gmail ( donc google talk  et jabber ) est il possible de chatter avec qq'un qui est sur Msn ?  ( Sans installer Psi ni créer de compte jabber puisque google talk utilise jabber ).


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2008)

Ok alors c'est donc cela que tu veux faire http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=361  mais ça permet de communiquer avec tes amis qui ont un compte Gmail et pas ceux sur MSN.

RQ: avec jabber et psi, tes amis sur msn ne voient pas ton adresse jabber mais ton adresse chez msn donc tu ne configures qu'une seul fois la connection après c'est transparent


----------



## bertol65 (13 Juillet 2008)

Merci, j'avais déjà aussi lu cet article. 
Est ce que tu as essayé cette manip ? Apparemment c'est ce que je recherche : pas d'installation de Psi et pas de création de compte jabber.
Mais est ce que ça fonctionne ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2008)

non je n'ai pas essayé car mes contacts sont sur msn et non sur Gmail...  relis donc mon post pécédent gmail et msn c'est pas possible


----------



## bertol65 (14 Juillet 2008)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce n'est pas possible. Puisque que goole talk utilise jabber et Msn aussi.
Est ce que ça veut dire que pour chatter avec qq'un sur Msn il faut soi même avoir un compte Msn. Idem pour yahoo et les autres ?


----------



## fbparis (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je te conseille d'installer Adium : http://www.google.fr/search?q=adium&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_frFR281CN281

Compatible avec la plupart des messageries, par contre il me semble que pour les chats videos ça le fait pas encore...


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Juillet 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce n'est pas possible. Puisque que goole talk utilise jabber et Msn aussi.
> Est ce que ça veut dire que pour chatter avec qq'un sur Msn il faut soi même avoir un compte Msn. Idem pour yahoo et les autres ?


Et bien tu n'as plus qu'à essayer alors. Tu as la procédure pour créer le compte sur ichat et tu dispose d'un compte google talk que veux tu que je te dise de plus? moi je ne vais pas essayer pour toi

a+


----------



## bertol65 (15 Juillet 2008)

J'aurais juste voulu savoir si ça marchait. C'est tout.
Je suis en Calédonie et tout est tellement lent( je n'ai pas l'adsl ) et le décalage horaire est important ( 9h ).


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Juillet 2008)

Il et suffit d'essayer pour savoir, non? Là c'est moi qui ne comprend plus. Tu essaies, ça marche où ça marche pas... tu sera au moins fixé.

Sur ce je te salue  

@ bientôt sur le forum

Pierre


----------

